# Getting Italian national healthcare? (Eligibility?)



## WishPirate (Nov 14, 2016)

Hello,

In the next few months, I am considering moving to Italy with my 7 year old son. I'm self-employed, and we both have Jure Sanguinis Italian citizenship and passports. Will we be eligible for Italian national healthcare? And if so, where do I begin in terms of figuring out how to sign up for it and how much it'll cost? (I don't speak or read Italian well as of yet, otherwise would Google this.)


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

WishPirate said:


> Hello,
> 
> In the next few months, I am considering moving to Italy with my 7 year old son. I'm self-employed, and we both have Jure Sanguinis Italian citizenship and passports. Will we be eligible for Italian national healthcare? And if so, where do I begin in terms of figuring out how to sign up for it and how much it'll cost? (I don't speak or read Italian well as of yet, otherwise would Google this.)


Since you are Italian citizens, it will cost you nothing beyond your normal income tax payments based on your reported income.

Once in Italy, you find a place to rent with a valid rental contract (or purchase), apply for "residenza" and, when granted, sign up for the national healthcare system.

In the short term, you will have access to free emergency care on the basis of your Italian citizenship.


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

You might want to have a look at this PDF link for information.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

To add. The first thing you'll need is a codice fiscale. AKA a tax number. If you're using a real estate agent they'll likely help you get this. They won't send you the plastic card at this point. You'll get a piece of paper with the number.

Once you've got residence and have gone to the local ASL to sign up they'll send the card to your home. 

You'll have to pick your GP when you go to the ASL. If you have any special needs ask your neighbors if one doctor is better then the others. You'll also need to pick a doctor for your son


----------



## Italia-Mx (Jan 14, 2009)

I might add that I first registered with ASL and the healthcare system in early 2002. While it's still considered free, it's not almost completely without cost like it was in 2002. This is because cuts have been made to citizens benefits so they must pay more for the same services. But compared to what you pay for health insurance in the US, you are likely to think it's great -- but it has been better.


----------

